
Indian firm makes carbon capture breakthrough - endswapper
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/jan/03/indian-firm-carbon-capture-breakthrough-carbonclean
======
DrScump

      the race to turn CO2 into profit...
    

Except baking soda isn't profitable without substantial local consumption. I
doubt they'll be able to move it all at a profit, given its low value-to-mass
ratio.

